# Spinal Deformity? (Pics)



## JessSH (Jul 3, 2012)

I went to PetCo today to get a new tank thermometer & walked out with a new betta too. His water was yellow & based on the damage I would say he was fin biter. He doesn't appear to have fin rot though & I think he's in OK shape all things considered. My one real concern is his spine. His body seems to kind of be in a "S" shape. I didn't notice it at the store, but it was pretty obvious once I brought him home. I'm not sure how it affects his swimming (if it does at all) because he's lethargic & not moving much. Could it be because he was in such a tiny little cup & was pretty much forced to swim with his body bent? 
First pic shows the S-shape. 2nd shows the fin damage. 3rd shows his nasty little cup. The stuff on the bottom are large shreds of fin. :-( And yes, the little blue bit is coloring on his mouth. I think it's so cute!


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

Betta's sometimes develop bent spines as they mature. Sometimes its genetic. My best thought is this was caused by poor water conditions like you mentioned. There's not much you can do than keep up on water changes and give him a few days to adjust, keep him comfortable in warm water.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

It could've been an injury. I've had a fry get pinched by the syphon and his spined ended up like this.... but could also be genetic like Kenny mentioned


----------



## JessSH (Jul 3, 2012)

I was able to move him into a larger tank with about 4 inches of clean warm water & I _think_ he's straightening out a little. It looks like he's a DT or VTDT (if only he would spread his fins more!) & I read that they are prone to deformities & spinal problems due to genetic mutation. Crossing my fingers he straightens out. Either way, he's mine now so I'll figure out a way to make it work.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

I applaud you for taking pity on that betta, I would have passed on a spine that deformed & the fin eat behavior as well. 

I chose a betta that had a slight hump on her spine, but the spine isn't as badly crooked as that. 

Mine looks sort of like a anglefish with blue/red fins, but it behaves normally like any other healthy betta

Good luck with her.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

That may straighten out as others have said. He might be a DTHM. The dorsal fin looks like an HMs would at least.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

That poor boy, he'll do much better with you. Unfortunately I have no input into the spinal issue. I just want to give warm healy wishes for his fins.

EDIT: I am by no means an expert, but I see how his body looks a bit "thicker" like I've seen with double tails.


----------



## JessSH (Jul 3, 2012)

I wanted to give an update. I've named him Adonis (love my greek mythology) & he's doing so much better! His spine is really starting to straighten out. I upped the water level to 8 inches of water, which is the highest I can get in his tank, because he's swimming so much better. He doesn't have that smooth swim that my other 2 guys have though, he wiggles. It's pretty cute actually & I'm positive it'll get better as he swims more. Thanks everyone for your advice & well wishes! 

EDIT: Oh, and he's definitely a DT, not sure what kind, but I'm crossing my fingers for a HM!



MSG said:


> I applaud you for taking pity on that betta, I would have passed on a spine that deformed & the fin eat behavior as well.
> 
> Good luck with her.


MSG- I really have a soft spot for the messed up ones, especially the biters. I'd happily choose raggedy clamped fins, pale, not eating, half dead fish over the most beautiful perfect fish. Some people love breeding or love a certain tail type or color. I love my "flush-worthy" bettas, so named because I had a PetCo employee tell me not to get Hercules because she was going to flush him that night *(ALIVE!!) *because no one wanted him & he was taking up space.  Plus I'm not planning on breeding for a few years (if ever), so I don't need to worry about genetics & other stuff I assume breeders are concerned with.


----------



## jriley (Jul 21, 2010)

Yay! He's looking much better. You're doing a great job.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

JessSH, I like getting the ones that need some help too. I have one betta I think is really beautiful, but I have way more "underdogs" and I love them.

Wow I just read the "flushworthy" part. I really HOPE my Petco people near me don't do that because I have been sad to see a betta gone and hoped he got adopted rather than just died.

Then again, I know at least 3 Petco employees at my place are multiple betta owners so I hope they would not do that.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

JessSH said:


> I love my "flush-worthy" bettas, so named because I had a PetCo employee tell me not to get Hercules because she was going to flush him that night *(ALIVE!!) *because no one wanted him & he was taking up space.


I woulda asked for the manager that instant and chewed then out for bringing this on such a beautiful fish in the first place.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Yay! happy to hear he's getting better. (my little "deformity" guy is too lol) Its amazing what clean water and good food will do


----------

